# auto reboot after a power cut



## quovadistamworth (Jul 7, 2007)

Help......... Does anyone know of a piece of software I can install on my laptop and desk top that .........in event of a power cut both machines will auto re-start without anyone being present ? The problem is that I use both computers to view my security cameras when I am away ....at present I have lost communication and both say not on line so either the internet has failed or there has been a power cut and both machines are sitting there dead!!! any suggestions greatly aprreciated .........Nothing to complicated please I am not a programmer or anything like that ...but can follow reasonable detailed instructions ok using a computer ...Thanks again f


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If the power outages are under 30 Min. or so, I'd consider getting a battery backup. That way if the power cuts out the battery takes over and your systems keep running.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

It will almost HAVE to be in your computer's BIOS setup. See if there is a setting for power loss or power return on loss.

The reason it can't be a program on your computer, is that if your computer is already off, how can a program run to turn your computer on?

A UPS (Uninterruptable Power Supply) can help alleviate temporary power outages, but if your battery power goes out and you are not around, your computer will still be off once power returns. Most times, since most home UPS' are relatively short lived (maybe under a half-hour - depending upon your UPS capacity, and what your drain on it is) a computer system will use a UPS to start a logical and safe shut-down procedure, so as not to lose data.

You really need something the BIOS tells the computer what it should do (generally just 2 options: remain off or start up) upon power returning.

Once the computer gets back up, and running, THEN a program can tell your computer what next to do.


----------



## BlackSpike (Jan 31, 2007)

A lot of BIOS have a Power Restored setting.
They notice the power loss, and when it returns, you can set it to have yourt PC in one of 3 states:
On, Off, As Before.
You will have to check your individual BIOS for exact details.


----------

